# Dogs in Bavaria



## Debbie10 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi, 
I have been looking at this forum for a while now and have found it really helpful but can't find the answer to my latest question.

We are planning our first motorhome trip to Bavaria, the middle of May next year, we have two dogs and I have been told you are not allowed to let your dogs off the lead because it is nesting season. Does anybody know if this is the case or had any problems walking their dogs in this area?

I hope someone can help, we can't really change our dates.

Thank you.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't say whether that is correct but we have been in Bavaria numerous times and not been told about it and encountered no problems. It sounds unlikely but who knows? Personally I wouldn't worry about it and would carry on as normal. Our dogs don't chase birds, Alan.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Generally in Germany dogs are expected to be on leads in most places. In National Parks etc often no dogs or on leads.

We are just returning from Germany and we have found very few places to let our Springer Spaniel off her lead. We have been in Bavaria as well.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Most states (maybe all) in Germany are Rabies Control areas, and it is law that you don't allow your dog loose. In addition, during nesting times, there is also a law that dogs shouldn't be off a lead. Maybe they don't chase birds, but their presence, loose, is sufficient to disturb nesting birds.

The fines for not observing these laws are quite steep, so be warned.

Colin

PS - I was a resident in Germany for many years.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Colin, think the law re dogs on leads has relaxed as rabies has been eradicated for a few years in Germany. However your dog is expected to be under control at all times, the dogs can be off their leads in many places nowadays. However, I think the law in Bavaria during the nesting season is still very strict and dogs have to be on leads. As Colin has said it is more to stop the nests being disturbed than dogs actually chaing the birds. 
You can ake your dogs most places with you including public transport and even some zoos!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Well blow me down as me old Ma used to say.

I must ask some of my many German friends if they know this, because we travel together and none has ever mentioned it.

Live and learn, Alan.


----------



## Debbie10 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you for your replies, we are thinking it maybe best to leave it until another time outside of nesting time. 

We walk our dogs on Dartmoor, so are used to nesting season restrictions but agree with Colin, their presence is enough to disturb them and our springer spaniel, while she doesn't chase them is quick.


----------

